# Snow Blower nightmare



## Tonyjeto (Dec 25, 2020)

I just bought a simplicity pro series blower, barely a month old. Amazing machine. It took 24" of snow and threw it 60ft like it was nothing. 420cc engine, it's a beast!! I have 2 customers who live on a major road with sidewalks they asked me to clean. Well, As I was going along, I must of taken in some road debris, something major that cracked the whole housing on the machine, and a bunch of other damage. I'm no longer doing sidewalks for people that get dumped on by the municipal plow trucks.


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

Wow. That sucks. Ive lived in a city and the stuff they leave on the streets. I wouldnt even shovel it, let alone use a machine on it.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Tonyjeto said:


> I just bought a simplicity pro series blower, barely a month old. Amazing machine. It took 24" of snow and threw it 60ft like it was nothing. 420cc engine, it's a beast!! I have 2 customers who live on a major road with sidewalks they asked me to clean. Well, As I was going along, I must of taken in some road debris, something major that cracked the whole housing on the machine, and a bunch of other damage. I'm no longer doing sidewalks for people that get dumped on by the municipal plow trucks.


Looks like an engineering / manufacturing defect, whats dealer say?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Second the defect. That’s a material issue not an impact.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Clean it up and Swap it out for another one. All snow throwers can pump out the powder, it's the 4" of wet/water slush/cement is when the machine is put to test !!


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

From the photo it quite possibly looks like a definite weak spot. I'd like to see the inside of the housing as well. It looks like right where the snow goes into the paddle/ejection housing.

A friendly small engine mechanic took a look at the pic and had questioned the main auger housing or scraper bar section really slamming into something that could also have caused the weakest link(welded together sections) to crack like that.

Let us know what is up.

Good luck!


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Tonyjeto said:


> I just bought a simplicity pro series blower, barely a month old. Amazing machine. It took 24" of snow and threw it 60ft like it was nothing. 420cc engine, it's a beast!! I have 2 customers who live on a major road with sidewalks they asked me to clean. Well, As I was going along, I must of taken in some road debris, something major that cracked the whole housing on the machine, and a bunch of other damage. I'm no longer doing sidewalks for people that get dumped on by the municipal plow trucks.


So Did they Warranty this??


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, what happened? Used Simplicity for commercial work for many yrs, never seen that. Had newspapers and cords jammed in them and broke lots of pins but never that area. If it’s that new they should warranty that.


----------



## Tonyjeto (Dec 25, 2020)

The dealer wanted me to partially cover the cost of the repair. His thought is that I sucked something in that caused the damage. If he submitted that damage he feels Simplicity would have rejected the whole thing because of the type of damage it was. So I asked, if I did pick up a large rock or a piece of asphalt, wouldn't I have broken a shear pin at least? I didn't break a shear pin. So the dealer brought up that point to Simplicity and Simplicity decided to cover the whole cost of the repair. But that has me thinking now...is this a lemon or a manufacturing flaw? Hmmm... Still waiting for the machine...waiting for parts.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad they are covering it.Thumbs Up


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

You might be waiting a long time for parts. Can't imagine the simplicity parts system having a blower cone in stock anywhere. Being the factory is making rototillers right now, it might be was long Time to they retool their system to roll steel. Maybe ask the dealer if he could lend you something till the parts come in


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

You might be waiting a long time for parts. Can't imagine the simplicity parts system having a blower cone in stock anywhere. Being the factory is making rototillers right now, it might be was long Time to they retool their system to roll steel. Maybe ask the dealer if he could lend you something ill the parts come in


----------



## Tonyjeto (Dec 25, 2020)

They were going to weld the crack, but need some internal parts. They better fix it soon because it would have pointless to buy it for the season. We still have half of February and all of March to get through. If I don't get it back this week, I'm going to have a conversation with them on it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Tonyjeto said:


> They were going to weld the crack, but need some internal parts. They better fix it soon because it would have pointless to buy it for the season. We still have half of February and all of March to get through. If I don't get it back this week, I'm going to have a conversation with them on it.


Don't get your hopes up, the you know what has caused delays getting parts from China.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Tony, tell them you need a loaner/rental, due to up coming snow storms.??


----------



## AeroNJ08820 (Feb 14, 2021)

Tonyjeto said:


> I just bought a simplicity pro series blower, barely a month old. Amazing machine. It took 24" of snow and threw it 60ft like it was nothing. 420cc engine, it's a beast!! I have 2 customers who live on a major road with sidewalks they asked me to clean. Well, As I was going along, I must of taken in some road debris, something major that cracked the whole housing on the machine, and a bunch of other damage. I'm no longer doing sidewalks for people that get dumped on by the municipal plow trucks.


I would definitely bring that up to the dealer. That should not happen.


----------



## Tonyjeto (Dec 25, 2020)

It was supposed to be done last week, but part availability was an issue apparently. We are supposed to get some snow Thursday in my area so if it's not done by Tuesday, I will need to talk with them about a loaner.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

It's probably not helping that Briggs and Stratton is going through bankruptcy right now. I hope you get it back soon!


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

jomama45 said:


> It's probably not helping that Briggs and Stratton is going through bankruptcy right now. I hope you get it back soon!


Engine didn't grenade, simplicity did.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

TwiceStroked said:


> Engine didn't grenade, simplicity did.


B&S owns Simplicity.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

I did not know that.
Now I get the china reference.
Is Honda the ONLY non chi ma knees snowblowers now?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

TwiceStroked said:


> I did not know that.
> Now I get the china reference.
> Is Honda the ONLY non chi ma knees snowblowers now?


I think the blowers are made in Missouri or something. Pretty sure Simplicity does some kind of manufacturing in Milwaukee again, I just can't remember if it's blowers or mowers or what. Ariens are still built about 20 miles North of my home.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

jomama45 said:


> I think the blowers are made in Missouri or something. Pretty sure Simplicity does some kind of manufacturing in Milwaukee again, I just can't remember if it's blowers or mowers or what. Ariens are still built about 20 miles North of my home.


Ariens has chinese engine, Toro too. Explains Why I stopped looking at them.

Even Honda single stage is made here. It has been great 4 me for well over a decade couple sets of paddles,1 belt and annual oil change. Never been back to dealer.
Next years project will be to resurrect my 80's vintage toro 826 which lost spark after I bought my 3205 cub for snow duty.
I think it just gave up the zest to work 4 a living.
Never in over 5 decades have I seen a new snowblower split open like that, grenade engines Yes, grenade gear box Yes, tear steel Nope.
Cheap
chi ma knees crap, 
not getting any of my money or energy. Sorry.
When people stop buying crap We'll be getting better product!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

TwiceStroked said:


> Ariens has chinese engine, Toro too. Explains Why I stopped looking at them.
> 
> Even Honda single stage is made here. It has been great 4 me for well over a decade couple sets of paddles,1 belt and annual oil change. Never been back to dealer.
> Next years project will be to resurrect my 80's vintage toro 826 which lost spark after I bought my 3205 cub for snow duty.
> ...


How do you really feel??


----------

